# Optoma EP782 - incorrect colors



## trueman (Jul 4, 2012)

Helo

I`ve problem with my Optoma Projector. The colors are not like it really was. For example, if some is in blue color i have it in violet, if some is in red a have it in yellow.

For better imagine i add attachments with photos.

Any ideas? (


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried adjusting the 'Tint' control?


----------



## trueman (Jul 4, 2012)

mechman said:


> Have you tried adjusting the 'Tint' control?


No, but I reset all setings to default


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Try adjusting your tint and see what that does. If the blue image goes more violet/magenta adjust it the other way.


----------



## trueman (Jul 4, 2012)

mechman said:


> Try adjusting your tint and see what that does. If the blue image goes more violet/magenta adjust it the other way.


red are green, blue are red, green are dark white, white are white.

Tint adjusting in red chanell : in max "-" value i get yellow, in max "+" value i get white

Any other suggestions? Have anyone service manual or instruction how to get into service menu?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like there is something wrong with the color wheel or the dmd.


----------



## trueman (Jul 4, 2012)

mechman said:


> Sounds like there is something wrong with the color wheel or the dmd.


dmd? what is that?

Maybe main(graphic)cpu is broken and it give incorrect sygnals to color wheel? or maybe projector needs to hard reset from service menu? (i don`t know how to get in) 

In fact I haven`t other mainboard to change for test....


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

DMD = digital micromirror device, aka the DLP chip or the board that controls it. With the symptoms described, by bet would be in signal processing before that, or in a configuration in the service mode, but I would not expect to find much help on these units. This is one of the manufacturers that does not supply parts nor service literature. They want you to send everything back to them or to a depot for repair.


----------



## trueman (Jul 4, 2012)

that`s true...it`s hard to find service documentation for optoma. Thanks for answers.


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Does the projector have a Color Space Conversion setting in the menu, it could be under source setting if your projector has the setup like this as my BenQ PJ does and there will be some settings to choose in this option, but i am not sure if your projector has this feature or not but is worth a check anyways.

This will put the colors out if not set right and if your PJ has this option and if not them one of the problems described above could be the problem. :T


----------

